# Middle age snowboard freestyle wannabe



## boardingaddict (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi! I love to snowboard like you would not believe. I started off skiing for 22 years and made the switch to snowboarding. I have been boarding for the past 14 years and love it!
:yahoo:


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Reezer said:


> Hi All,
> I'm 37. I've been boarding for the last 7 or 8 years but have only really gotten out regularly the last 2 years. I like carving but I really wish I wasn't so creeky so I could master some of those tricks the younger crowd seem to master with ease. Anyways I've started working on 180's and indie grabs this year and am starting to ride a bit of switch.
> Love boarding and hope to be doing it for many more years.
> 
> ...


I hate you because you think 37 is middle aged. I'm turning 55 in a few weeks...been riding for more than 15 years. Don't want to hear about your creaky bones! I've already got more than 20 days in even in this shortened season. And I'm off to Sutton and Jay Peak next week. Suck it up, cupcake!

:laugh:

Just kidding! Have fun, man. I'm looking forward to being one of those old "Mountain Ambassador" dudes who just says "HI!" to people and gets free lift tickets. You have a lot of years left in you. Good on you for setting your kids up!


----------



## boardingaddict (Mar 12, 2014)

So,the real reason I am posting on this website is to get some insight on torn ACLs. I have a boat load of health issues. 2 years ago, diagnosed with 3rd stage cancer and put on chemo, rads and multiple surgeries. They put me on another chemo drug that supposedly eats away at your joints and such. I went to Mammoth last week, and I didn't appear to have that "EPIC" of a fall, but supposedly landed with my knees hyperextended (at least what I could remember). What is the outlook as far as getting back on the board? How is the rehab? Anyone have experiences with torn ACLs?


----------

